

BOEING warned of computer takeover of 777 - lostoptimist
https://www.federalregister.gov/articles/2013/11/18/2013-27343/special-conditions-boeing-model-777-200--300-and--300er-series-airplanes-aircraft-electronic-system

======
skwirl
Given the context of this submission, this is effectively speculation and IMO
not appropriate for HN.

